# Great filter for shrimp tank?



## firstblue (Jan 15, 2011)

All,

I have been researching building HMF filters for my shrimp rack that I am currently planning. I came across this filter/powerhead while I looking for a regular powerhead.

Anybody used them before, or have an opinion on the setup. Seems interesting.

http://www.frogpondaquatics.com/c=t...st-Powerhead-Internal-Filter-Kit-100-gph.html


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

I am setting up a 10gal shrimp tank and am going to use a powerhead with a sponge over the intake. this seems like a more quality version of that and looks like it would work well


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

Have you learned anything more about it? I looked for reviews but found none, and I am interested in buying this as well


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

I bought two of these, and so far they work grat. You can mix and match pieces, so you can have the cainister and/or the sponge. its your choice. with both of them on, it is about a foot long.


----------

